# Sunday's Show And Tell. ..5/15/16



## jd56 (May 15, 2016)

Yard sales, shed cleanouts...spring cleaning season.
Bike finding season is here again. I do love spring yard sales.
Not that I've found anything worth boasting about but, I'm sure someone here has found some great stuff.

So let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Helping a friend that bought my 38 Hawthorne a few years ago, find a matching pair of Winner fender lights, I snatched these up from a member (thx Z). Now all he needs to do is fab a dual light fender bracket.




And the bike he's putting them on 




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (May 15, 2016)

Craigslist find from last week. '39 Snyder built "Munro Special". Missing a few things, but the tank is there. Thought about placing a badge over the sticker, but after communicating with my confidante, decided to "leave it be". Wheels are laser straight, the chain measures on the money. I assumed it was blue from the pics, but was pleasantly surprised to find it was black under the dirt. Should clean up pretty good. It now has a dropstand, hunting a front fender and light. Black Bikes matter.


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Craigslist find from last week. '39 Snyder built "Munro Special". Missing a few things, but the tank is there. Thought about placing a badge over the sticker, but after communicating with my confidante, decided to "leave it be". Wheels are laser straight, the chain measures on the money. I assumed it was blue from the pics, but was pleasantly surprised to find it was black under the dirt. Should clean up pretty good. It now has a dropstand, hunting a front fender and light. Black Bikes matter. View attachment 317193 View attachment 317194 View attachment 317195 View attachment 317196



Nice, I tried working a deal on this one while it was still on ebay.
Glad someone local got it![emoji122] [emoji6] [emoji16] 


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (May 15, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Nice, I tried working a deal on this one while it was still on ebay.
> Glad someone local got it![emoji122] [emoji6] [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Thanks JD. Seller said a guy from California wanted to buy the tank, but he thought it should stay together. I gave him a hi-five.


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2016)

Glad he didn't part it. It looked to be a great revival project and of course the tank was the draw for me.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (May 15, 2016)

Couple bikes this week, a clock,  and a rack from a fellow caber.  And I was pleasantly surprised to find the Rollfast was black as well, it looked blue in the photos.  Black bikes matter


----------



## bikeyard (May 15, 2016)

Almost forgot, I got this one on the Cape too.  Just can't bring myself to take the sheep skin off the seat


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 15, 2016)

Just a 1961 flying Star this week. I'm buying a cool bike but I'll wait til I get it to post


----------



## Evans200 (May 15, 2016)

Shout out to jd56 for this one! Here he is in Romeo! Rides great, cleaned up very nicely. Changed out the pedals for the jeweled variety, and installed cream balloons. 1951 Columbia Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol, the star of my birthday party yesterday. Thanks again for the great packing job, and for all your hard work in your bicycle rescue mission!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 15, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Shout out to jd56 for this one! Here he is in Romeo! Rides great, cleaned up very nicely. Changed out the pedals for the jeweled variety, and installed cream balloons. 1951 Columbia Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol, the star of my birthday party yesterday. Thanks again for the great packing job, and for all your hard work in your bicycle rescue mission!View attachment 317235 View attachment 317236 View attachment 317237 View attachment 317238




Hey Al, can I borrow the bike for a few years?  lol REALLY REALLY NICE BIKE!!!!


----------



## Evans200 (May 15, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Hey Al, can I borrow the bike for a few years?  lol REALLY REALLY NICE BIKE!!!!



Sure Dan, why not? Must be boring having ONLY 50 bikes, eh? LOL. I'll let you ride it at the show next month!


----------



## rocketman (May 15, 2016)

Nothing that rolls but a donated parts lot and a great book, poor condition but all 98 pages intact. Time to shoot the television, the Charter TV  "Rap" commercial is on again!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 15, 2016)

I got an awesome wagon for my son! 1935 American Airflow wagon..mostly repainted,but complete


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 15, 2016)

That wagon is SO kool!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 15, 2016)

Bought a really nice parts car for our Cadillac custom. Stripping it all day today. Me and Daisy had to dig about 50 lbs. of trash out of it and we found Disneyland and Rose Parade slides from the 1957 along with 8mm movie film of Disneyland in 1957. Basically all the slides and film from Disneyland will pay for this car.

Below is one of the many slides. 

Oh and I also had to have Robertriley's 42 Elgin I rode it to 7 11 this morning. Thank you Chris!!


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> I got an awesome wagon for my son! 1935 American Airflow wagon..mostly repainted,but complete
> View attachment 317254




Very cool!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 15, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Craigslist find from last week. '39 Snyder built "Munro Special". Missing a few things, but the tank is there. Thought about placing a badge over the sticker, but after communicating with my confidante, decided to "leave it be". Wheels are laser straight, the chain measures on the money. I assumed it was blue from the pics, but was pleasantly surprised to find it was black under the dirt. Should clean up pretty good. It now has a dropstand, hunting a front fender and light. Black Bikes matter. View attachment 317193 View attachment 317194 View attachment 317195 View attachment 317196



Great find!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 15, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Almost forgot, I got this one on the Cape too.  Just can't bring myself to take the sheep skin off the seat
> 
> View attachment 317211
> 
> View attachment 317212



I could see Bo Derek on that one, as is.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 15, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2016)

_*Luv *_that streamline wagon @bikesnbuses !!
I picked up something streamline too:
@hellshotrods clued me in to a liquidation sale at a ~50yr old glass blowing shop, all kinds of really neat stuff, and this pile of goodies made it home with me:




Bausch & Lomb streamline magnifier








 
surface plate



cool old workbench box



and some old architectural letters


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Craigslist find from last week. '39 Snyder built "Munro Special". Missing a few things, but the tank is there. Thought about placing a badge over the sticker, but after communicating with my confidante, decided to "leave it be". Wheels are laser straight, the chain measures on the money. I assumed it was blue from the pics, but was pleasantly surprised to find it was black under the dirt. Should clean up pretty good. It now has a dropstand, hunting a front fender and light. Black Bikes matter. View attachment 317193 View attachment 317194 View attachment 317195 View attachment 317196



I was temped to pick that one up but for some reason someone shortened the front fender.  It's the same bike as mine but I added my tank but now I will have to repaint my tank.


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Thanks JD. Seller said a guy from California wanted to buy the tank, but he thought it should stay together. I gave him a hi-five.



lol...that wasn't me but I would of liked to have the tank.


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Couple bikes this week, a clock,  and a rack from a fellow caber.  And I was pleasantly surprised to find the Rollfast was black as well, it looked blue in the photos.  Black bikes matter
> 
> View attachment 317206
> 
> ...



I love the fastback Rollfast and was so close to pulling the trigger on both of these posted here today.  Great buy from the both of you, I'm kicking myself.


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

I got lucky and snagged this off of eBay this week.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Craigslist find from last week. '39 Snyder built "Munro Special"...hunting a front fender...




Well I had one but it went in the last purge. Contacted the guy it went to and he traded it off recently, didn't say where it went, so there's one floating around SoCal, if anyone finds it scoop it for @pedal_junky


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

I also worked out a deal with Joe to get my old Bluebird back from him.  Great work Joe!


----------



## cds2323 (May 15, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I was temped to pick that one up but for some reason someone shortened the front fender.  It's the same bike as mine but I added my tank but now I will have to repaint my tank.View attachment 317295





When you repaint the tank you might want to change the 3 gills from horizontal to vertical to match also.

Edit: I guess my phone won't post the winking emoji I had at the end.


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2016)

All I got was this.


----------



## Flat Tire (May 15, 2016)

Found this flying in my Bike room, whacked it with a broom, then whacked it some more when it hit the concrete floor!


----------



## rodeo1988 (May 15, 2016)

After 2 weeks purchase my Airman bicycle delivery, I think build by monark,, Time to start the clean up, missing the seat post & bracket and light top cover,, By chance anyone know of year was built?


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Found this flying in my Bike room, whacked it with a broom, then whacked it some more when it hit the concrete floor!
> 
> View attachment 317329




Put a clamp on it and mount it to some handlebars.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 15, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Found this flying in my Bike room, whacked it with a broom, then whacked it some more when it hit the concrete floor!
> 
> View attachment 317329





That's a nice batwing headlight.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 15, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Found this flying in my Bike room, whacked it with a broom, then whacked it some more when it hit the concrete floor!
> 
> View attachment 317329



Bat wing pedals, very rare, 1/2 production year only.


----------



## Flat Tire (May 15, 2016)

Now I wish I would of kept the Bat! But they're too creepy


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Shout out to jd56 for this one! Here he is in Romeo! Rides great, cleaned up very nicely. Changed out the pedals for the jeweled variety, and installed cream balloons. 1951 Columbia Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol, the star of my birthday party yesterday. Thanks again for the great packing job, and for all your hard work in your bicycle rescue mission!View attachment 317235 View attachment 317236 View attachment 317237 View attachment 317238



It looks better at your house and I like cremes.
Glad it made it with minimal fender damage. [emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji30] [emoji35] [emoji16] 
I guess I should have packed a little better. But, I'm glad you managed to correct it.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (May 15, 2016)

jd56 said:


> It looks better at your house and I like cremes.
> Glad it made it with minimal fender damage. [emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji30] [emoji35] [emoji16]
> I guess I should have packed a little better. But, I'm glad you managed to correct it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



You packed it just fine. Fender was fixed in one minute with my handy dandy rubber mallet.


----------



## thatonejohn (May 15, 2016)

Snagged this group off of craigslist, Colson built Firestone Cruiser, Columbia Five Star Superb, and an Elgin Falcon.  Too busy to do anything with them at the moment...


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

I love the Blackhawk, Falcon and Westfield bikes like these.  Let me know if you are to move it.


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2016)

Just got home from a few days driving around in Arizona and I came home with a cool bike lock from the Grand Canyon Caverns





Pretty sure it's the same place as Radiator Springs in the Cars movie....


----------



## 4scuda (May 15, 2016)

Picked up a couple bikes on a buying trip to Minnesota. Jungle Terry is getting the bronco and I guess I'll part the monark.


----------



## James Glovinski (May 15, 2016)

Cleaned up the new addition from the father in law's garage...
1969 Super Course - all original, except rear tire...


----------



## moparrecyclers (May 15, 2016)

Picked up the 42 & 45 license plate at a estate sale this weeked. Made my day for sure.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 15, 2016)

Bought this 20" tornado girls for the wheels, pedals, kickstand & handlebars for my boys but I still need the red chain guard and red fenders,
I Have 3 blue girls guards, the 20 " blue girls tornado's seem to be abundant but the 20" red boys seem to be almost nonexistent


----------



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2016)

picked up this bike lock to day its a  N.O.S one i think i am going to put it on the black monark  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2016)

thatonejohn said:


> Snagged this group off of craigslist, Colson built Firestone Cruiser, Columbia Five Star Superb, and an Elgin Falcon.  Too busy to do anything with them at the moment...
> View attachment 317380 View attachment 317381 View attachment 317382



wow !!!!!! what a sore that one john i like them all i reelly would like to do up that colson built fire stone have not done one of those up yet  from bicycle larry


----------



## moparrecyclers (May 15, 2016)

Picked up this Shelby (Shelco built) Cadillac Bicycle today. Can anyone shed any light on the model and year. I have included the serial number plate and assume 51. I Assume wrong chainguard, crank, pedals, kick stand but do not know much about these.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Found this flying in my Bike room, whacked it with a broom, then whacked it some more when it hit the concrete floor!
> 
> View attachment 317329




Oh No! Don't kill bats, they're survival is in peril due to white nose syndrome and they are a crucial part of the eco system.


----------



## Overhauler (May 15, 2016)

Picked up this Peoria King B6 at an auction Saturday.


----------



## Overhauler (May 15, 2016)

A few more I've picked up lately.


----------



## higgens (May 15, 2016)

I got a couple things in the mail this week thanks to fellow cabers


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

higgens said:


> View attachment 317585 View attachment 317584 I got a couple things in the mail this week thanks to fellow cabers


----------



## higgens (May 16, 2016)

O ya and a Jc Higgins


----------



## Iverider (May 16, 2016)

Real or repop? either way, they look nice higgens!


----------



## higgens (May 16, 2016)

Real only!!!


----------



## Nickinator (May 16, 2016)

thatonejohn said:


> Snagged this group off of craigslist, Colson built Firestone Cruiser, Columbia Five Star Superb, and an Elgin Falcon.  Too busy to do anything with them at the moment...
> View attachment 317380 View attachment 317381 View attachment 317382




John, we sold those bikes to that guy, they were supposed to be sent to CA, but were sitting in a warehouse in Fridley... there are/were more.....

Darcie


----------

